

New York Times: Xobni launches public beta - brezina
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/05/technology/05xobni.html?ref=business

======
aston
Congrats, guys.

Matt, classy getting this to the NYT. Definitely a step up from Techcrunch.

------
tx
Funny how the biggest startup (by far) of all YC-funded actually IS NOT a
CRUD-powered website but a classic algorithmic software that solves your
problem.

Congrats guys.

~~~
rms
Loopt. The market for what they are doing is going to emerge suddenly in 3
years or so and they will be well positioned to conquer.

~~~
axod
Have to say, I heard that 3 years ago. And 6 years ago... Mobile is going to
be big!!!

~~~
rms
It's already society-changing big, but it hasn't quite converged with the
internet and when it does Loopt will be there.

~~~
axod
Or, the next gen iPhone could just have gprs and expose that to javascript. In
which case webapps could have all sorts of functionality included.

~~~
rms
I hope the carriers eventually allow full IP access without extra extra
charges, but I don't think they're ever going to give up the text messaging
revenue stream. It's a tough problem, because they don't want to have to
compete with VoIP providers on their own cellular networks.

And eventually we'll have the new network on the old TV frequencies that's
open.

------
plusbryan
that's just great. I don't make it into the picture, but bonforte's dog does.
:<

~~~
brezina
That is no ordinary dog. That is Zoe our CGCIO - Chief Garbage Can Inspecting
Officer

------
fleaflicker
YC companies consistently score impressive PR hits. Would love to know how
this one came about.

~~~
shafqat
I agree - would love to see how they scored a NYT article?! Impressive.

~~~
bootload
Wrong question. Maybe it's something to do with the billy G. demo ~
<http://www.google.com/search?q=xobni+bill+gates>

How did they get billy G. interested? Making something MS wants?

------
aneesh
Congratulations, great to see the NYT coverage!

I'm surprised they didn't mention Xobni for Yahoo! Mail: "And Web e-mail
services like Gmail and Hotmail are growing much more rapidly than the
desktop-based Outlook, where Xobni is planting its flag, for now"

~~~
aston
Gotta hold something back for the next press release.

------
thorax
Congrats, guys. I had to uninstall you last night, though, because it did slow
my Outlook to a crawl. I may not be the best test case, though, since I have
gigs of archived messages.

